# Review: DC Balance Boots



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

I've put (3) snowboarding outings on these boots now and absolutely loved every minute. This season I was looking for a new pair and tried everything from Vans to Burton to Rome etc. Actually one of the first boots that the store rep recommended was the DC Balance. When I put it on for the first time I noticed they were very comfortable and snug in all the right locations. The inner liner held my ankles nicely. The boots are light with a medium flex attribute.

They are comfortable to walk around in and I have not noticed any pressure points at all. I was in between sizes (9 to 9.5). When trying on the boots and walking around my toes just touched the tip of the 9's. Normally I wear bigger shoes for comfort so naturally the 9.5's felt a tad bit better (remember I don't like my toes touching my shoes). However I also noticed my heel lifted off more in the 9.5's. Knowing that when the boots pack my 9's will be more like 9.5s...so I stuck with the 9's. During long boarding sessions and walking around afterwards my toes don't feel cramped (even though I can still feel the end of the boots) and they don't get numb or tingly.

I use these boots with a Rome Anthem and Rome Targa bindings. So far the combo is great and carving is easy. The Targa bindings help with the multitude of adjustments in case I want flex or less flex. So far I'm very happy with these boots 

Has anyone else had experience with these boots?


----------

